# Crazy Ass Dora 9 Camo Job.... Anyone Know This Pic???



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this shot while looking for info on the captured Doras in Russian Service.... Ive never EVER seen a camo job like this on a Dora.... The FE-121 is makin me think its a captured crate used for testing.... There looks to me the remnants of a fuselage stripe, but not sure....

Anyone have some info on this unique crate, as it actually made my penis move when I first saw it....


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2007)

Les I think it is pure after war B.S. as the meander wellenmuster wave was used on Recon maritime a/c and LW night fighters only


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> ............ as it actually made my penis move when I first saw it....



Just for grins..... up or down ?  

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 11, 2007)

Charles, why do you want to even know? Les, please ignore the above question!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2007)

According to books I have the Dora was wearing a fictitious camo pattern.FE-121 marking (FE=Foreign Equipment) was given to the bird during tests in USA.The pic was taken at Freeman Field in May 1946. This Fw 190D-9 W.Nr 401392 was the Black 5 of the JG26 and was captured by the British at Flensburg and subsequently transferred to the Americans as the "USA-13"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2007)

I think a lot of the bogus camo paint jobs were done after maintenance and also for the 1946 airshow season where a lot of these aircraft were put on display.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Wurger said:


> According to books I have the Dora was wearing a fictitious camo pattern.FE-121 marking (FE=foreign experimental ?) was given to the bird during tests in USA.The pic was taken at Freeman Field in May 1946. This Fw 190D-9 W.Nr 401392 was the Black 5 of the JG26 and was captured by the British at Flensburg and subsequently transferred to the Americans as the "USA-13"



FYI: FE stands for "Foreign Equipment".


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2007)

SoD Stitch said:


> FYI: FE stands for "Foreign Equipment".



O.K I'm changing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, and Charles, it slid ever so slightly to the left....

I still like the look of it tho.....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

and another thread takes a downward spiral! To the left!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep, I know the name of it it is called "a corkscrew".


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> ...... and Charles, it slid ever so slightly to the left....






Njaco said:


> ...and another thread takes a downward spiral! To the left!



I just spit pepsi cola all down my tie, shirt and vest.



Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Yep, I know the name of it it is called "a corkscrew".



Because this is a forum dedicated to aviation, we must be proper.

Please say "tailspin", albeit to the left....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Point for you Charles.

I say "tailspin"", albeit to the left.....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2007)

Peyronie's disease.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

NOW I spit pepsi on my shirt!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2007)

Hehe....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Peyronie's disease.



Also known as fibrous cavernositis or plastic induration of the penis....

Could this cause a "slight movement to the left" as previously described ?

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

mostly aflicted by right-handed people?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW Do you know guys that on condoms there are serial numbers?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

Boy... This thread went to hell in a hand-basket, quick.

What were we talking about ? Something about a crazy paint
job on a FW-190 ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2007)

An Fw 190? Not a paintjob on a condom? Oh, hell.... 

Back to Les' Dora...

Check this:
http://www.wwiiaircraftperformance.org/fw190/wright-field-fw190d-9.pdf

and a good discussion on this Dora on another forum..

A Complete Waste of Space

and to find out what happened to FE 121:
Freeman Army Air Field


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Njaco said:


> An Fw 190? Not a paintjob on a condom? Oh, hell....





BTW. Nice pics of the Fw you found.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2007)

Wurger, those are pics of FE 121 from those websites. If you check them out There is a couple reports of 121 in Allied hands - testing and crash. Cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

I have had some problems to open these sites previously.Now it is OK.THX.


----------



## Chocks away! (Dec 14, 2007)

To get back on topic, the swastika is not authentic either. It seems to me that it was painted in British markings and then again in Luftwaffe ones for the airshow.


----------



## Dr.VanNostrin (Feb 15, 2008)

Say Guys...Dumb question.

Why would we camo a captured bird? ....I've seen kinda sorta this type of pattern on a Stuka-d. Am I off my rocker?.......

Dr.v


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope I understood what you meant.
Do you know or remember the Orson Welles' radio broadcast in 30's when there was broadcasting H. G. Wells' "The War of the Worlds".
This caused a panic in New Jersey because people though it was true.
In the same way the captured enemy plane could be conceived.


----------

